# Lacie Having Bad Day



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't know what's wrong with my little Lacie girl, but when I woke up this morning, she wasn't on the bed. Instead, she was laying in her pink satin bed in the family room. This is not her noraml routine.

Then, she didn't come to have her face washed -- and she usually can't wait for me to do this.

Lastly, she wouldn't eat her breakfast. She came to the kitchen very slowly after I called her 3-4 times. Then she sniffed her dish and immediately went back to her pink satin bed. When I gave the girls their goodbye cookie, she wouldn't take hers.

Don't think it's something serious that warrants a Vet visit, but she is definitely having an off day.

Do any of you're ever experience "off days"?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm sorry Lacie is having a bad day today. I wonder if she has a small tummy ache or something like that. London has "off days" but it is almost always her stomach. She occasionally gets sad when my husband goes to work on Monday, maybe that is it? London loves weekends because Daddy is home...we call weekends "Daddy Weekend Cuddle Time". She loves sleeping in with him and snuggling during a movie, etc. She was upset at us yesterday because we spent the afternoon installing a new bathroom vanity and it interfered with LondonTime. LOL!

I am sure Lacie is fine, just a little down or something today. If it is a tummy ache she should feel better in the evening for dinner. Hugs and kisses to her.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I would say to wait and see how she is later. I have had days like that with Chloe when she wasn't interested in anything including food and then a few hours later she was back to herself. Hope Lacie is feeling herself soon.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! sorry Lynn you must be worried about her. :grouphug: I do find Lola has grumpy down days sometimes, usually if she hasn't had enough walks  I hope Lacie is ok


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aw poor Lacie 
I hope she is feeling better soon!

My 3 all have their off days like that every once in a while.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

On occasion, either of mine have had these days but not often thank goodness. Usually it is related to some gastro issue. I've noticed if Quincy.. often his tummy will be a bit 'hard' .. and then I'd notice maybe his poop was a bit less then normal... then he'll pass some gas/ then do a poop and all goes back to normal. Naddie too.. when it occasionally happens to her...not so much the hard tummy but she'll eventually pass gas and back to her normal self. 
If only a day and no vomiting I don't get too concerned. If it carries over to second day or vomiting..I do take temp and if normal..keep a watch.
I think only once with Naddie it carried over a few days ...nothing dramatic but sure not herself..and little or no eating ( hand fed some chicken and rice) and lethargic. Temp was OK 1st day...2nd day up tiny bit but still in 'normal range' but by 3rd day of being very 'off' I called vet and took stool samples with us. ( Meanwhile I did syringe water as she drinks minimally anyway... so even less at this time.) Poops tested Ok.. but by then her temp had gone up considerably. Had full blood work done...all OK there. We never found what was what but vet put her on antibiotic ( due to temp) and by second day on that she was heading back to feeling better. 
Hope this is nothing more than just an 'off' day' for your little girl but I would take her tem tonight if she still acts off.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The malts get days like that sometimes.

awwh I hope lil Lacie :wub: will be herself soon.

hugs
Kat


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Praying for Lacie! I hope she starts feeling better really soon!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Lynn, I'm so sorry Lacie is having an off day. My first thought was also that she may have a tummy ache. I remember Bailey had a similar day once...didn't want to eat much, didn't want to sleep in the bed, etc...I was freaking out but he was just fine the next day - it was definitely a tummy ache in his case because I had given him a new food to try and too much of it at one time (new mommy mistakes!) 

I hope Lacie feels better soon! I found that if Bailey looks like he may have an upset/achy stomach one day, a little bit of AE ginger mint tonic helps him a lot! Crystal recommended it to me and it's been SO helpful...I'll always keep a bottle of it around.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Mine do occasionally have a "off" day. As long as she isn't vomiting or acting like she has pain she can probably be watched. Is she drinking her water? If she won't take water, I might bring her in. Little bodies dehydrate quickly!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Lynn - I think Tilly and Tyler are in cahoots. For the last few days (since he took his Interceptor) Tyler's been a bit off. Hasn't eaten much...usually ready for his b'fast and dinner but not very interested now. Tho I did go out yesterday and his b'fast was gone when I got back. He doesn't seem in pain, no gastro issues and when i do certain things (go out, garbage walk) he's raring to go. It's happened in the past a few times and then it's as if nothing happened. I know I go thru periods like this myself...not that interested in eating. Really -- who could imagine?? but I get kind of bored with the same old, same old. Maybe Tyler's taking after me. Hope all will be well with Tilly. I think everyone, two and four legged sometimes have an off day or two. :grouphug: Maybe she's sad that she isn't going to Pat's. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I hate when they have off days. Hopefully it's nothing serious and Lacie just has a little bug or the blues. None of those are fun, but praying she's back to her happy self soon! It's so frustrating when they can't tell us what is wrong.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Hope when you get home this evening Lacie's back to her sweet self. Mine have off days but have never refused food. If mine refused food, I would take them to the vet because that's pretty serious for my 3. All of mine are ravenous eaters.

Usually if one of them starts acting a bit 'off', I give them some Ginger/Mint and it seems to perk them up and they're back to themselves really quickly.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I just got online today. I hope Lacie is doing better by now, and that it was simply an off day


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is mid-morning in Greece & I am wondering about Ms. Lacie as I have my morning coffee on the front balcony! I hope you both got a good night's sleep and that she is settled back into her normal routine of smiles & joy!
Please know we are thinking about her, you and your other family. How is your DH doing?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

double posting--removed!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Checking in to see if Lacie was her good old self by the time you got home (and how she's doing this morning!)


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope sweet Lacey is feeling better! Mine have not yet had an "off" day. IMHO, not eating is cause for concern- hopefully, it is just an upset tummy.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Thinking of Lacie (and you) and hoping she's feeling better this morning!!! :flowers:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

How's Lacie doing this morning, Lynn? Hope she's back to her normal self now!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in on Lacie and you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Lacie was back to her normal self when I got home from work yesterday. 

I'm not wondering if it's from the smoke from the Arizona fires. Going home last night, I couldn't see the car in front of me because of the smoke. All of the smoke has blown into New Mexico -- primarily the Albuquerque area (where I live). I could hardly breath last night and have heard that it's affecting the animals (dogs, cats, horses, etc.). I've blocked the doggie dog and put down lots of extra potty pads. Until the smoke is gone, I think it's best if I keep the girls (and me) inside as much as possible.

Anyway -- Lacie is doing fine. Thanks so much for your concern.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, I'm so sorry poor sweet Lacy is having a bad day. Rocky gets those days too..and sure enough I hear rumblings in his tummy if I listen closely. He won't eat the whole day, lies around and then it sometimes goes into the next day. After that he springs back to his normal cute self. I'm sure that is all it is..give her a big kiss from Awntie Dianne and Rocky xoxo


QUOTE=Lacie's Mom;1925029]I don't know what's wrong with my little Lacie girl, but when I woke up this morning, she wasn't on the bed. Instead, she was laying in her pink satin bed in the family room. This is not her noraml routine.

Then, she didn't come to have her face washed -- and she usually can't wait for me to do this.

Lastly, she wouldn't eat her breakfast. She came to the kitchen very slowly after I called her 3-4 times. Then she sniffed her dish and immediately went back to her pink satin bed. When I gave the girls their goodbye cookie, she wouldn't take hers.

Don't think it's something serious that warrants a Vet visit, but she is definitely having an off day.

Do any of you're ever experience "off days"?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone. Lacie was back to her normal self when I got home from work yesterday.
> 
> I'm not wondering if it's from the smoke from the Arizona fires. Going home last night, I couldn't see the car in front of me because of the smoke. All of the smoke has blown into New Mexico -- primarily the Albuquerque area (where I live). I could hardly breath last night and have heard that it's affecting the animals (dogs, cats, horses, etc.). I've blocked the doggie dog and put down lots of extra potty pads. Until the smoke is gone, I think it's best if I keep the girls (and me) inside as much as possible.
> 
> Anyway -- Lacie is doing fine. Thanks so much for your concern.


Oh, I bet that was it. If it's bothering you it can definitely bother your little girls. Glad she's feeling better now.  Dora had an "off" night last night and it made me think of Lacie. She's better today too; I think she was really worn out after daycare--plus I was stressed out and maybe she was feeling that a little. I hope the smoke dies down for you soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn- relieved to hear that Lacie is doing better. I bet it was the smoke. I was thinking about everyone out in those parts and hoping you're all okay. When I saw Victoria Stillwell here at the Pet Expo she talked about how a dog has more than 220 million olfactory receptors in its nose, while humans have only 5 million. So I could even imagine them picking up on the acrid smell way before you did. I'm so glad she's okay and sending prayers for you all to be safe. :wub:
And as for my little stinker not eating. Well I had a hunch. :innocent:I had been shortcutting his b'fast by just poaching a boneless chicken breast in some water and a drop of broth and adding veggies etc. For a long time I had been really making his chicken up in chicken soup -- cooking thighs and in the no salt broth with veggies for about an hour. It makes enough for 5 days. Smelled delish. So last night I made up some "chicken soup style" chicken. Don't you know he inhaled this morning's b'fast.:smpullhair: Must have known that mommy was cheating. :blush:This guy has me wrapped around his paw bigtime. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- That's too funny. And yes, I think they all have us at their beck and call -- we're very well trained. LOL


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Glad to hear she is ok now


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Sue, that's so funny. Can you tell me how you make the soup for him?



Snowbody said:


> Lynn- relieved to hear that Lacie is doing better. I bet it was the smoke. I was thinking about everyone out in those parts and hoping you're all okay. When I saw Victoria Stillwell here at the Pet Expo she talked about how a dog has more than 220 million olfactory receptors in its nose, while humans have only 5 million. So I could even imagine them picking up on the acrid smell way before you did. I'm so glad she's okay and sending prayers for you all to be safe. :wub:
> And as for my little stinker not eating. Well I had a hunch. :innocent:I had been shortcutting his b'fast by just poaching a boneless chicken breast in some water and a drop of broth and adding veggies etc. For a long time I had been really making his chicken up in chicken soup -- cooking thighs and in the no salt broth with veggies for about an hour. It makes enough for 5 days. Smelled delish. So last night I made up some "chicken soup style" chicken. Don't you know he inhaled this morning's b'fast.:smpullhair: Must have known that mommy was cheating. :blush:This guy has me wrapped around his paw bigtime. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm so happy Lacie is doing better. We're not getting any smoke where I am. HOpe it passes through quickly...and I'm praying for those poor people losing everything. My brother used to live in Eager a few years ago, but now lives here. Lacie...Rocky says he's happy you are ok!:thumbsup:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Thanks everyone. Lacie was back to her normal self when I got home from work yesterday.
> 
> I'm not wondering if it's from the smoke from the Arizona fires. Going home last night, I couldn't see the car in front of me because of the smoke. All of the smoke has blown into New Mexico -- primarily the Albuquerque area (where I live). I could hardly breath last night and have heard that it's affecting the animals (dogs, cats, horses, etc.). I've blocked the doggie dog and put down lots of extra potty pads. Until the smoke is gone, I think it's best if I keep the girls (and me) inside as much as possible.
> 
> Anyway -- Lacie is doing fine. Thanks so much for your concern.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- I know that Phoenix isn't getting any smoke because the wind is blowing it all towards us. :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: Jerry says it's clear as can be in Phoenix. I've heard that Greer is gone, Alpine is almost gone and now they're talking about Springerville. :w00t: And the news says that we have firefrighters all the way from NYC trying to help contain the wildfire.

Rocky -- Lacie says she wants to give you a hug for thinking of her. :wub: And you'd better take good care of your Mom 'cause she's in so much pain. :w00t:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I am so glad that Lacie is feeling better


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

So happy to hear the Lacie is back to her normal cute self...:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Oh Sue, that's so funny. *Can you tell me how you make the soup for him?*


Dianne - I make the soup for him almost like I make soup for us. I cut up a couple of carrots, a couple of stalks of celery and put in a leafy sprig in a medium size pot. I usually use 2 or 3 chicken legs and then pour in one of the boxed Chicken Broths or stocks -- no salt type -- to almost cover them. I put it up to boil and then when it comes to a boil I turn down to a simmer and cook for 1 hour 15 minutes. That's it. then I cut up the chicken for him and some veggies and put a little broth on it each morning. When I make it for us I put in other seasonings.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am happy to read that Lacie is doing better


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks Sue...does he eat this twice a day? How much do you give him?




Snowbody said:


> Dianne - I make the soup for him almost like I make soup for us. I cut up a couple of carrots, a couple of stalks of celery and put in a leafy sprig in a medium size pot. I usually use 2 or 3 chicken legs and then pour in one of the boxed Chicken Broths or stocks -- no salt type -- to almost cover them. I put it up to boil and then when it comes to a boil I turn down to a simmer and cook for 1 hour 15 minutes. That's it. then I cut up the chicken for him and some veggies and put a little broth on it each morning. When I make it for us I put in other seasonings.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> thanks Sue...does he eat this twice a day? How much do you give him?


He eats it once a day...he has a different dinner that I make him. I was feeding him around 1/4-1/3 cup of the mix for b'fast, but have upped it a little since the vet said to put some weight on him.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so happy to hear lacie is better !


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Lynn how do you wash just her face?
Rylee is not a happy camper when everyone goes to bed except me. She finds me gives me the look then twills around trying to make me go to bed with everyone else.


----------



## Ryder's Mom (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear Lacie is having an off day. ): I hope she feels better soon! Ryder gets days like that too sometimes. He had one just the other day but he's fine now so I wouldn't worry about Lacie!


----------

